# Another Goji juice story



## bcody (Jan 15, 2007)

Does anyone want to hear another goji juice story? I was diagnosed with Ulcerative Colitis in October of 2006. This is a chronic, uncurable disease of the large intestine. (OK, it is curable, you remove the large intestine, but then you need a bag or a J pouch for bodily functions.) This disease, for those that do not know, keeps you pretty much tied to the bathroom. The bowel no longer absorbs nutrients, everything washes right through you. Well, I started Goji juice in November. It has been over six weeks, and boy, what a differance! I have energy to clean and have fun! I have been able to maintain my weight and best of all, have been able to leave the bathroom!

Thanks Lynne for sharing this stuff!


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations! I keep hoping for results like that! I have been on it for two months now and none of my problems have eased up any. I will keep at it for a bit before giving it up.

I know quite a few folks that swear by the stuff!

-Amy


----------



## Marty (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey Barb, great to see you. Been wondering where you've been. I had your Christmas blanket out all during the holidays on display in the living room and got a million compliments on it.




:

I had no idea that you had gotten sick. I'm so sorry to hear what you've been through and glad you found something to give you some relief.

How's Muck and the kids????????


----------



## bcody (Jan 15, 2007)

FairytailGlennMinis, it took over a month for me to see some results, plus I upped what I was drinking to 3 oz. twice a day. (I actually do not like the taste of it, but can down three ounces quick enough!).

Marty, I am glad you got to enjoy the blanket. I am feeling so much better, even started sewing again! The kids are great, going stir crazy with all this ice, school was canceled today for my son. But, we are so low on water I will take the ice! My daughter is doing great, she will be 4 years old tomorrow!


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 15, 2007)

Barb, when you shared that with me last night, I was so happy for you... from 10 times a day to three to visit the bathroom, what freedom! Dr Mindell did so much for us besides writing the Vitamin Bible when he created our Himalayan Goji Juice! Took him 8 years to perfect it but soooooo worth it. I still get better and better vision, Thank God for sure! My friend Kathie got off all her hormone replacement and she is extatic. My Aunt Lewella is now using it because she has bone cancer. She is going for another scan in a month and we are praying for great results for her as well.

Hey Janine...... how are you doing?

Lyn


----------



## Mona (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, I am glad this stuff is helping most of you, but personally, I am getting so very tired of these posts here! This stuff is NOT a "cure-all" nor a "miracle" drink as many are lead to believe! I have bit my tongue long enough over these posts...these posts seem little more to me than a sales pitch! Yes, that's right,. I am a non-believer!



:


----------



## horsefeather (Jan 15, 2007)

Another believer here, helping with blood pressure.

Mona, if you don't like these posts, just don't look! After all, it had the name in the title!!

Please keep posting your results....no, it's not a miracle drug, or it probably won't help everyone, but, please, if it helps just 1 person it's worth it to post here. Hopefully we won't have to go somewhere else to be able to talk about this!!

Pam


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 15, 2007)

Mona, sorry you feel that way. We dont say the juice cures.... the juice doesnt cure anything it only helps the body do what it needs to do. There have not been any Goji threads here is a while ..... we are being careful about that but when something happens so significantly like it did for Barbara....why shouldnt we be able to share that here. I dont need the forum people to buy juice from me.... I have many many customers not associated with this forum. This is where my friends are and horse people that I care about and thats why we share here. I dont "sell" here or on the sale board. I never talk about buying it or price or anything, only we are sharing why we are feeling good. Everyone has a right to believe or not believe.... But I think we should also have a right to say that we are feeling good. IF you dont want to read the thread then dont. Barb put right in the title Goji so those not interested in reading it shouldnt.

Just my opinion also.

Those who never try it can always say they dont believe....... but have nothing to base that opinion on.

Lyn


----------



## dreammountainminis (Jan 16, 2007)

I am very sorry I agree with lyn and horsefeather ...I also am a strong believer in goji ..My dad is 79 with parkinsons and has been drinking goji since november and the doctors have taken him off all his presciption meds ...And i also was very sceptical but after him being on siniment for parkinsons for almost 6 months with very little results ....

Lyn gifted him goji and he has improved ever since he also had renial(kidney failure)And as of last dr appt Dec 26th has normal kidney function.....I only state facts that i have seen with my own eyes ...It may not be a cure or a miracle but for my dad and my family has been a god sent....I would rather have my dad healthy for the last days ,months ,or years than sit and watch him suffer the way he was before goji..My dad had even lost his speech and can now talk again and function in everyday life normally...That has brought great joy to my family...Please remember everyone has an opinion and as for the posts I have read about goji noone is soliciting it just sharing good news with thier forum family and friends ..

I thought the back porch was a gathering place for friends to share horse related and non horse related topics ...Would'nt you be proud to announce that you can actually hold a conversation with your ailing family member after not being able to speak and hold a conversation for months ...Why discredit me for something that i believe in just because i believe dose not mean you have too...


----------



## Cathy_H (Jan 16, 2007)

Good news - glad it helped you.......................... I've been checking out MonaVie lately. I was given a bottle to try but it is too expensive for me to take. Main ingreidant is the acai berry from the Amazon. It has 19 fruits in it.


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 16, 2007)

I thinnk now days we dont give the fruits and botanicals the credit that they deserve as far as healing.... also the foods that we eat have been stripped of the nutrients they once had. Our soils that we grow things in are depleted of the rich nutrients we need. I think of Goji as a taste of what the Garden of Eded must have been like... Pure and healthy and for man to eat and stay well. These berries are grown in nutrient dense soil in an environment free from toxins and we get the most we can from them now.

Thank God for them!

Lyn


----------



## MiniforFaith (Jan 16, 2007)

I am proud to be able to talk about Gojo juice... We just started it and are upping our dose. Even if it doesn't help everyone, One person is enough in my book. I don't think there is nothing wrong with this post. It is in the title like said before, just don't read if you don't believe.... This is the back porch, right??Glad to hear that it is helping you Barb...



:


----------



## bcody (Jan 16, 2007)

I did not mean to upset anyone with my post. I do not claim to be cured, but I am diffinatly doing better. I just wanted to share the results, in the hopes of helping others also. I would much prefer to take something all natural then medicine, and right now I do not need my medicine, and that makes me happy. Not cured but living better.


----------



## sedeh (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that people are having good luck with the Goji juice. I have to be a bit of a wet blanket, myself, husband, sister-in-law and both my parents have been on it for a month and we don't notice a thing.....sorry.


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 16, 2007)

Sandy, youre not a wet blanket...... everyone had different metabolisms.... some people have changes right away, some take several weeks... we didnt get sick suddenly at least most of us didnt and for some of us our journeys back to health take a longer bumpy road.

Lyn

edited to add..... those of us that have been seriously helped by the juice are drinking 2-3 oz 2-3 times a day to achieve these results that are so remarkable.I drink 9 oz total a day. If people drink just a little bit here and there, it cant take you from acid to alkaline like it is meant to do. As I mentioned before it doesnt cure anything but it has been documented that it can bring you from acid to alkaline and disease and inflamation cant exist in an acid environment.


----------



## dreammountainminis (Jan 17, 2007)

I started my dad out on 2oz am and pm and increased him to 3oz am and pm It took about 3days for his vision to start improving and then a few days later he started sleeping better and then everything else has kind of fell into place He talks full sentences now and the parkinsons had taken that away from him ..He can eat on his own again i no longer have to feed him his meals and before he had parkinnsons tremors so bad that it would end up in his lap instead of his mouth....No tremors he couldnt even sit up in a chair you had to block him up and in the chair with pillows he sits in the recliner now with no pillows ...

Some people like my dad have numerous medical problems and what some people dont realize is say you have prostate problems like dad did they prescribe (proscar)as an example and they dont tell you that that medication can cause other medical problems and then you are taking prescip meds for the orginal condition then you develope another condition so they prescibe another med to fix that ailment and so on ..


----------



## JO~* (Jan 17, 2007)

lyn_j said:


> Sandy, youre not a wet blanket...... everyone had different metabolisms.... some people have changes right away, some take several weeks... we didnt get sick suddenly at least most of us didnt and for some of us our journeys back to health take a longer bumpy road.
> 
> Lyn
> 
> edited to add..... those of us that have been seriously helped by the juice are drinking 2-3 oz 2-3 times a day to achieve these results that are so remarkable.I drink 9 oz total a day. If people drink just a little bit here and there, it cant take you from acid to alkaline like it is meant to do. As I mentioned before it doesnt cure anything but it has been documented that it can bring you from acid to alkaline and disease and inflamation cant exist in an acid environment.


Hi Lyn

You mentioned something about from acid to alkaline, I have or at least had high uric acid, uric acid stones ect. is that the kind of acid that the juice may help lower?


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 17, 2007)

JoAnn, the juice works on uric acid. there is a web site where Dr Marcial Vega talks about how it cnahges the blood. at the end of it is a short video of the actual blood under the microscope and you can see the uric acid is gone.

My Webpage Wellnesseducationsite.com

This is very interesting seeing the actual red blood cells ,white cells and macrophages cleaning the blood. Biology was my favorite subject in schoo...... I really enjoy that sort of thing.

Lyn


----------



## Trinity_Acres (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi y'all,

I'm back! I've missed so much on the forum. It will take me forever to get caught up on "the know". Our 2007 hasn't started out very well, but God is in control. But boy, I'm getting tired of swinging on the trapeze of life!

Barb...OMGosh... that is wonderful news! This stuff is helping so many people! I'm so happy for you! :aktion033:

Lyn, I'm doing very well. Thank you for asking.

Yes, I know there are a lot of skeptics out there. I understand completely! I was one. When Lyn contacted me...I was *very* skeptical. BUT, I was also a skeptic when I heard people talk about Fibromyalgia, that was until I was diagnosed almost 2 years ago and the severe chronic pain took away all skepticism and I learned first hand how debilitating FMS can be. It was robbing my quality of life.

I lived with my chronic pain everyday for far too long and then was introduced to Goji. My first thought was, "It's not gonna work, but it won't hurt me to try it." I hurt so bad, I wanted the pain to end...I would try "monkey pee" at that point. (j/k not really! :smileypuke Within 3 days my pain was almost completely gone. Now, I can say after a couple of months that I'm pain free and feel terrific!. (That is until I do something stupid and hurt my shoulder!



: That's another story for another time.) I recently became a distributor myself because I've experienced something that I was about to give up on and that is to be able to live pain free and feel good again.

In defense of those who are distributors on the forum, I think I can speak for them when I say that we've personally experienced great results and just want to share our excitement about feeling good!

... Just like my faith, if I believe in something I want to share it with others especially if I believe it will benefit them. I worked as a hairdresser for 7 years and refused to promote or push products on my customers if I didn't believe in them. My manager called me on it too. I simply told her I couldn't sell a product if I didn't think it was the best product for my customer. I couldn't in good conscious push product to meet a quota. Fortunately for me, she needed my haircutting skills more than she needed my "sales". LOL



:

All this is to say is that whether you're "Pro-Goji" or "Anti-Goji", ... The way I see it, if there is someone out there who is feeling as hopeless as I was before I tried Goji, then why wouldn't I share what worked for me. Chronic pain stinks!! I'm very glad that I feel better.

I don't want to step on anyone's toes, but for those who are tired of the Goji posts, simply don't read them. I'm sorry if I've offended anyone. Those who know me know that it's never my intention to offend.

God bless,

Janine


----------



## kaykay (Jan 19, 2007)

the only thing that I dont like is that i had a friend that has been posting here for years, and her posts were removed from the back porch because they were thought to be "selling" something. Obviously most of you are now distributors for this juice (as noted in your signatures) and of course these posts will sell more juice. My friend wont even come on here anymore since her posts were removed.

And please dont try to say that these posts dont sell juice because look how many of you bought it and your all forum members. I am glad you have all been helped by the juice so please dont take this the wrong way.

Now this isnt my forum and I dont set the rules LOL but it just does seem odd that some get to post topics like this and other ones get deleted.


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 19, 2007)

Kay Im sorry your friends posts got deleted. I know how that feels as some of mine recently have also been deleted. I think, and this is just my opinion that the back porch should be just that. Where we can talk about anything, share anything, if that means "selling" a thought or a product or a TV program or movie that we loved, then so be it. Isnt that what we would do with our friends on our own back porches........ I think that sharing good things needs to happen because we hear about so much bad stuff here...... I was even acused of posting pics of my puppys and horses in order to sell them.... even tho they were all sold prior to posting..... just peoples negative opinions. Also told that posting pics of my horses on the forum was an effort to "sell" them or their services. Thats not what this is all about. I contacted people thru private e mails about the juice..... not on the posts. that respected everyone I thought. Im sorry too about offending people but Im really glad to read good positive stories rather than, "I hate myself" or "Other people hate me" stories. That gets old for some of us to and so I just dont read those. If people chose not to read these then thats ok too but leave them here for those who do .

Lyn


----------



## Cathy_H (Jan 19, 2007)

> Obviously most of you are now distributors for this juice (as noted in your signatures) and of course these posts will sell more juice. My friend wont even come on here anymore since her posts were removed.


 ................... Kay - sorry to hear about your friend............ I guess there is a fine line drawn here somewhere.... I suppose if statements made in a post/signature selling a certain product was banned that would be cause to ban those of us that put our horse info in our signatures also ( in some peoples eyes anyway). I've been on here since almost the beginning & through the years have seen many sales tactics -some more bold than others.......... Statements made like " I have to sell so & so" or "we are expecting so & so foals ( or puppies) - & they will be for sale" etc, etc, even posters sharing non horse items, but to some readers seem like a subtle sales pitch.................... As I said, I guess there is a fine line there somewhere - just glad I'm not the moderator. :lol: ......................... Back to the juices - I have a friend that is trying to get me to buy MonaVie juice.. Dozens & dozens of users swear by it & I guess I believe the people that aren't trying to sell it. I also see that it does not do anything for some people. Can't hurt those that have the money to buy it though as these juices are full of good stuff.


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Jan 19, 2007)

Several years ago I was a distributor for a product that sounds just like your juice. It too helped fibromyalgia, parkinson's and about everything. I got dis-involved because the product was getting more and more expensive, and yes, we took 2-3 times more than was required. Also, as a distributor, our pay kept changing till it was no longer profitable for me at all. So, beware of your CEO who can make your juice so expensive for you, and can make your juice so expensive you can no longer afford to take it. Check with you home offfce and see if the pay plans have been changed much in it's history! Lyn, pm me if you will and tell me who your distributors and CEO are. When I left my company, so did several others, and was told they had found a "new" product.

Carolyn


----------



## Russ (Jan 19, 2007)

I have to agree with Kay and Mona on this one......I'm glad for those helped but there is a fine line , I really am happy for those who have been helped and found relief...so don't take this wrong or be personally offended. Please don't take my opinion personally.

Some of this veeta vita vegiman or whatever it's called "juice" type posts aren't very subtle anymore to the fact that their almost looking for customers/endorsements/testimonials on this particular public forum.




: Not my place to be judgemental and yeah I can pass the posts by and I do.... but Kay and Mona have valid points and I agree. Pretty soon everyone will want to sell something here.



: . ...JMHO on the issue. Now, off to have my V-8  ....come on I was only joking...I don't drink V-8 or endorse it/sell it, I do try to follow "forum rules".



:



kaykay said:


> the only thing that I dont like is that i had a friend that has been posting here for years, and her posts were removed from the back porch because they were thought to be "selling" something. Obviously most of you are now distributors for this juice (as noted in your signatures) and of course these posts will sell more juice. My friend wont even come on here anymore since her posts were removed.
> 
> And please dont try to say that these posts dont sell juice because look how many of you bought it and your all forum members. I am glad you have all been helped by the juice so please dont take this the wrong way.
> 
> Now this isnt my forum and I dont set the rules LOL but it just does seem odd that some get to post topics like this and other ones get deleted.


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 19, 2007)

If it is going to be the policy not to share what we do or how we feel because it can be construed by some as advertisement.... then should we also say, no more post about puppies, no more wood burning posts, no more posts about paintings, or quilts, or gems, or show halters we make or cut outs or.bengal cats, or pretty much anything we do or enjoy or offer or whatever..... should this forum only be about who hurt someones feelings, who has family and job issues.... things like that. Thats all Im saying. Where is the fine line.... for example, I offered to buy one of Crabby Chickens beautiful chicken paintings..... So does that mean she shouldnt post her paintings anymore.... of course not! HAve I said to anyone you MUST buy my juice or join my team or brag about how much money I have made selling the juice in the last three months... no I havent. All we have done is tell what has happened to us. That we finally feel good for the first time in a long time. If someone PMs me about it that is between us not the whole forum. No different than if I would buy Debbies healing stones, or Crabbys chicken painting, or try to get my hands on one of Karlas great quilts. Privately. Do I enjoy seeing pics of all those things? You bet. Would I rather hear how Melanies Dad can walk and talk and how Barb isnt tied to her bathroom better than wondering if someone should get a tatoo or dye their hair or the crisis it caused when they did them , or the relationship battles that some have..... You bet. If we cant do these things here then where should be go to talk and share.

Lyn


----------



## Mona (Jan 19, 2007)

That's right Lyn, there is a fine line, and you just keep on pushing it! No one is saying you can't discuss it. BUT, yes, whether you publicly admit to it or not, I don't care, but you know yourself, you ARE using this forum as a sales tool! You never once even mentioned this wonderful juice UNTIL you becamse a distributor! Then suddenly it was the best thing since sliced bread...some magical cure-all!

The point is, it would be far less "obvious" as selling, if you would just post something and move on. People can comment, question, or whatever. If people want to buy from people that posted about something, or ask prices, FINE, BUT, do it privately! What's wrong with sending an email, or a private message through the forum? Oh yes, I know you do...you have always made it so clear...

Q - what is Goji?

A - So and so, you have a Pm

...does that really need to be said? Why can't you just send the PM and be done with it? Because then you wouldn't have been making it obvious to everyone that YOU ARE A SELLER for the priduct!

OK Mary Lou, I REALLY, REALLY want that pulling hair icon...*NOW*!

Oh, and just to clarify, YES, I am truely happy for those of you it has helped....all I am unhappy with is the way people feel the need to push the limits.


----------



## Jill (Jan 19, 2007)

I guess I'm happy I read this Goji thread. I had been avoiding it because I am sick and tired of the not so subtle use of the message board as a sales platform. I'm happy I'm not alone in seeing how some people push it.


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 19, 2007)

Mona. the reason I didnt mention it before was because I never heard of it before. I became a customer one week and a distributor the next week. Thats why I didnt share before. Thats all. When I had something to share I did.If you had been able to regain your sight after 5 years from something wouldnt you have shared that here?

Lyn


----------



## Jill (Jan 19, 2007)

And, I said it before and probably vilified myself to many here, but I find it very concerning that Lyn hypes the benefits of this product every chance she gets and has a link to purchase it in her signature line (how is that mini horse related???) as well as a reference to the fact that she used to be a registered nurse...

In my line of work, if I were to make ANY written online claims about products I sell, the NASD compliance would be a nightmare and my disclosure would be two pages long...


----------



## REO (Jan 19, 2007)

OO <---- two asprins for Mary Lou!

And a cup of non-name brand soda to wash them down!



:


----------



## kaykay (Jan 19, 2007)

i want to be clear that i really like lyn and this is nothing personal at all





but you cannot compare peoples paintings and quilts to a magical juice with distributors, etc. Its not at all the same thing. This "distributorship" is a pyramid selling plan just like so many others. The ones that make the money are the first ones to hop on board and then hop back off. I have to assume all the distributors here on LB are signed up under you lyn because you were the first.

I dont think karla is claiming her quilts help medical problems but imo they probably do have a nice soothing effect





There truly is a huge difference!

Okay ill shut up



:


----------



## paintnthings (Jan 19, 2007)

:new_argue: And again I wonder what the point of having a Back Porch is if we have to stay mini horse related here too...Just as well save ML the money and time it takes to maintain this part of the board, and then no one will be able to see "the new Puppy", the beautiful quilts...and the list goes on! I learned after my first post got pulled that not everyone here is on a level playing field...I thought that we had gotten around the problem by labeling our posts about Goji as such so that the ones of you that weren't interested knew to avoid them...but just look, as soon as this thread started getting a few posts on it even the ones of you that "avoid Goji threads" had to jump in and check it out...just in case there might be a pot to stir!! Sure enough the pot must have been ready, cause here you are!!! 

A "gathering place" for all of us to discuss almost anything "NHR". PLEASE NOTE: Some topics may be very controversial... If you can't take the heat, don't read them!!!

Teresa


----------



## vvf (Jan 19, 2007)

I think there is a big difference from when people post pictures of their paintingss, woodburnings, etc.

BTW, I personally love looking at those.

In fact i did commision a wood burning, and paid decent money for it. (and i was very happy with it)

The big difference from that is....... i knew what i was buying, I knew exactly what i was getting.

And it was a one time thing, (meaning....i bought it once, i didn't have to keep supplying myself with woodburnings every month :bgrin

But this is a product that i feel is being pushed on here. I guess my feeling is that if a person wants to advertise for it....Maybe they should be paying for the advertising?


----------



## Mona (Jan 19, 2007)

To refresh everyones memory, or to post it here for those who have not yet seen it, this is taken directly from the Forum Etiquette and Rules



> *ADVERTISING/SOLICITATION* - Posting for the sake of advertising is not allowed. This includes, but is not limited to, transportation posts, and wanted posts. Posts directing LB traffic to other online auctions, sale boards. forums, and/or interactive Miniature horse sites without permission/agreement will also be removed. Second offence of this violation may result in being banned from further use of the LB Miniature Horse Forums/Sale Boards/LB-LC Auction and other public places on the LilBeginnings.com web site.


It is my (unpaid!) job as Forum Admin/Moderator to help ensure these rules are followed!


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 19, 2007)

Let me also clarify because it was said here that this is a pyramid thing.... it isnt and it shouldnt be compared to that by people who dont know the company nor care to investigate. Lets just not make blanket claims about it. We are not hyping anything we are simply saying what has happened to us. If you , by some of the posts are intimating that we are not being truthful ( thats what hyping something up means) then that becomes personal. Some of you know me personally, Kay you have met me at my worst .... Ohio and nationals and I am totally different. Wouldnt you shout that from the roof tops? I care about everyone here not to make money but to help you feel better... making money is a side effect. Its ok if you dont like it, the juice or the posts but just as you dont want us making claims about the miricle juice dont make statements about the company without investigating it first.

Lyn


----------



## minisaremighty (Jan 19, 2007)

I guess I must have missed the sales pitch. However I caught a few for unrelated things on other threads recently and there wasn't any flack there



:

Congrats Barb on your results! I use Goji too, however I buy mine locally from a health food store, not from anyone here on the board. I love the stuff. My hubby bought me a bunch for Christmas and slowly but surely, I'm noticing changes for the positive.


----------



## kaykay (Jan 19, 2007)

lyn i have met you twice and hope to meet you again!!


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 19, 2007)

Kay come to Ashland and Lennies 4th of july show and I will be there! And of course Nationals again.

Lyn


----------

